# Found arrowhead



## BushwhackDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Was with friends walking a creek in Missouri and found this Indian arrowhead. Found a 2nd one, but it was a tad broken. Friends called it beginners luck, since they’ve looked for hours over the years and rarely find one. I found 2 in an hour lol. Thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Very cool! I have a bunch that were handed down to me by my Grandpa and Great Grandpa, but have never found one myself. I am always on the look out for them, one of the coolest thing that you could find in the woods!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice find. Is that a Woodland Hopewell?


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

Great find.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

There is a slim chance of finding an arrow head in my part of Oceana County. A man that lived at Crystal Lake between Hart and Shelby had them all. When he passed away his family donated them to the Hart Historic District. They are on display in the basement of the Sacrider Church east of down town. They can be seen when the church is open in the summer.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

That’s great. I’ve spent a great deal of time outdoors but never found one. I’ll admit to not searching the ground much when I’m out and about, other than looking at tracks, sign, watching my step. I’d love to find one.


----------



## BushwhackDave (Jan 4, 2009)

This was on a creek bed full of rocks. It was extremely hard to see them, but apparently it was a known area for them.


----------



## BushwhackDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Nostromo said:


> Very nice find. Is that a Woodland Hopewell?


Not sure what that is?


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

I have found dozens behind my house over the years...


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

BushwhackDave said:


> Not sure what that is?


I looked them up and they were one of the more recent designs used by woodland Indians "commonly" found in Missouri area. Yours looked closest to those.

I'm the guy who walks passed those things and hears the guy behind me say "look what I found".


----------



## BushwhackDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Nostromo said:


> I looked them up and they were one of the more recent designs used by woodland Indians "commonly" found in Missouri area. Yours looked closest to those.
> 
> I'm the guy who walks passed those things and hears the guy behind me say "look what I found".


Funny thing is i was in the back of the pack. Everyone else walked by it. As far as any knowledge on tribe or type, i have no idea. We were in south Central Missouri is all i know.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Think these tribes may have communicated over the decades, much like us?

Sure they did! Without guys like Gordon harshing their gig!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice find!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

My grandfather had a box of them from around the kawkawlin river. Always thought they were cool


----------



## ArkansasDave (May 3, 2018)

I found a copper one while metal detecting.


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice find!! Think of the luck of that old guy in oceana county that literally found every one in existence there...LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

multibeard said:


> There is a slim chance of finding an arrow head in my part of Oceana County. A man that lived at Crystal Lake between Hart and Shelby had them all. When he passed away his family donated them to the Hart Historic District. They are on display in the basement of the Sacrider Church east of down town. They can be seen when the church is open in the summer.


I found one of the few I ever have up around Shelby years ago. I stopped in the woods and just paused at what was a beautiful hunting spot. A hitch of logs had been skidded out and in the exposed dirt was a beatifully intact point. My son begged to take it to school for show and tell. I gave in and said ok, just bring it home in one piece. Next day I threw out an empty Jello pudding cup with a napkin in it! I said where's my Arrowhead? He wrapped it in the napkin and put it in the empty container. It is now in the dump probably forever!!


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)

Awesome!!!

I found one in ionia county a few years ago, laying along the edge of the field on top of the dirt as I was hanging stands in the summer. Tip was broken.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

My cousin and I used to torture our backs looking for fossils and "cool" stones. We found what appeared to be a critter's paw (looked kind of like a raccoon) grasping a stick. It was pretty awesome. He took it to show and tell, never to be seen again.


----------



## oldrank2019 (Sep 30, 2019)

Pretty sweet


----------

